# I&D post-op wound infection 10180



## ndrackley (May 20, 2013)

Can the code 10180 (I&D, complex, post-op wound infection) be billed during a 90 day global period?  Are the 1st 90 days exempt from this code or can a 25 modifier be applied during the 1st 90 days?  My instincts tell me it cannot be billed but I want to be sure I'm not missing an exception.  All advice appreciated.


----------



## mjewett (May 23, 2013)

Surgery is always billable even during the post-op period. Its just a matter of what modifier applies.

The modifier used would depend on the insurance carriers stance on this topic. My local Medicare Carrier, which is NGS feels that  "post-op infections are related to the surgery." Therefore you can bill this but must use mod 78.

Other Commericial Carriers feel that the the intention of the surgery was not to create an infection, therefore the infection/ abscess is unrelated to the surgery. So you would use modifer 79.

Occasionally you may use modifier 58 in the post op period if it was planned  that the patient may require more than one surgery.

I hope this helps.


----------

